

UFO sighting shuts down airport in China - bakbak
http://ca.yahoo.com/_ylt=ArnofVMTQS1RofqPu8A6LGky17V_;_ylu=X3oDMTM3aWh1ZjV1BGEDbmV3cyB1Zm9zaWdodGluZyAwNm9jdCB2BGNwb3MDMQRnA2lkLTkwNTkEaW50bANjYQRwa2d2AzcEcG9zAzIEc2VjA3RkLWZlYXQEc2xrA3RpdGxlBHNscG9zA0YEdGVzdAM3MTU-/SIG=132e9uie4/EXP=1286673481/**http%3A//cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/canadanews/index.php%3Frn=222562%26cl=22306321

======
nolite
that's an oddly shaped military plane..

